# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  تغییر آیکن فایل exe

## amaali20

سلام
برای اینکه آیکن فایل exe را عوض کرد چه باید بکنیم .
باتشکر

----------


## saied_genius

با نرم افزار Resource Hacker (در ضميمه)

موفق باشيد.

----------


## basiratyabi

سلام ایا تونستید فایل اگزه را تغیر ایکون بدید؟

----------


## aapalireza

اینو نگاه کنید, کار باهاش خیلی راحته


http://www.alirezaweb.com/article113.html

----------


## Beginner2013

دوست عزیز با چی نوشتی؟

----------

